# Steam Summer Sales 2013



## Darren

Not exactly sure when the sale will start but my guess is either the 4th or the 11th.

Any plans on what you're going to get? I'm going to do my best not to spend money but I know I will fail.


----------



## WeatherMan

1 word: LOTS!

My birthday is on the 5th of July


----------



## PCunicorn

Probably just the really cheap games. I can't buy anymore because of me saving up for my PC. Last winter I bought Anno 2070 and Ace of Spades for $25, will probably be spending less than 1 fifth of that this year.


----------



## Darren

WeatherMan said:


> 1 word: LOTS!
> 
> My birthday is on the 5th of July



You're gonna be rolling in the games.

I've got way too many to even know what to play at this point. Can't imagine any more. Honestly there aren't any games I really have a burning desire to play. Wouldn't say no to Skyrim DLC or something like that but I doubt that will be on sale.


----------



## jonnyp11

Denther said:


> You're gonna be rolling in the games.
> 
> I've got way too many to even know what to play at this point. Can't imagine any more. Honestly there aren't any games I really have a burning desire to play. Wouldn't say no to Skyrim DLC or something like that but I doubt that will be on sale.



Same here but i have no money. Need to do something for grandma anyways and she mentioned money so i guess i'll ask about that cuz i know i'll cave on something


----------



## Justin

Ohhh. I thought the sales they've been having this week was the Summer Sale because I thought they were rather meh...


----------



## jonnyp11

You'll knownwhenit's the summer sale, it'll be all over the front with 50 deals and stuff.


----------



## zeppelin04

Would be interested in battlefield bad company 2, arma 2, and roller coaster tycoon.  Nothing really grabbing me right now.  Although last time I ended up with 30 games even though I only wanted a few.


----------



## Darren

jnskyliner34 said:


> Ohhh. I thought the sales they've been having this week was the Summer Sale because I thought they were rather meh...



Yeah you'll know. It's normally 2 weeks long and it's everywhere. Wasn't aware there were any sales this week to speak of. 

RCT3 is good


----------



## spirit

RCT3's awesome. Make sure you get the expansion packs as well though, they add a lot to the game.

I probably won't be getting anything.


----------



## Justin

I bought a $15 Steam gift card. I'll *TRY *to limit myself to that amount.


----------



## Darren

Amazon just launched their sale.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.ht..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=9F3557C008F2496DB1D1


----------



## salvage-this

I think it might be time for me to get Borderlands 2.


----------



## PCunicorn

Awesome, there are some good deals in there. How good is From Dust? And I will probably get HAWX 2. I want the Anno 2070 DLC, but that's to much for me.


----------



## Darren

salvage-this said:


> I think it might be time for me to get Borderlands 2.



Do it. That's a great deal for both games and the DLC. The Season Pass alone would cost your 30 bucks and this includes it and is 8 bucks less. 

You played the first?


----------



## salvage-this

I am working on it.  I play it single player right now so it is a bit hard to get into.  I have a few friends that want to play it so I have just been waiting for the right time to buy.

So is the season pass just a grouping of all the DLCs?  It doesn't have an expiration date right?  stupid question 

EDIT: I bought it.  Can't wait for my crappy internet to download the game so I can play it


----------



## Darren

salvage-this said:


> I am working on it.  I play it single player right now so it is a bit hard to get into.  I have a few friends that want to play it so I have just been waiting for the right time to buy.
> 
> So is the season pass just a grouping of all the DLCs?  It doesn't have an expiration date right?  stupid question
> 
> EDIT: I bought it.  Can't wait for my crappy internet to download the game so I can play it



It's not all of the DLC but it's the 4 main ones they have released for it I believe.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Borderlands_2#Downloadable_content


----------



## Blandnuts

Yeah, I jumped on the Borderlands deal too. It seemed too good to pass up.


----------



## voyagerfan99

If I buy Assassin's Creed 2 on Amazon can I activate it in Steam? I bought it from the Ubi store but didn't realize they used uPlay.


----------



## salvage-this

I would think so.  They sent me the keys for Borderlands 2 in my conformation email.  I entered them into Steam and activated them.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Thanks :good: I've purchased one or two games from Amazon that I activated on Steam.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Well, it didn't work. Who wasnts an AC2 key? 
Here's a list of retail games that can be activated through Steam:
https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=7480-WUSF-3601


----------



## salvage-this

Wow.  Sorry about that.


----------



## jonnyp11

voyagerfan99 said:


> Well, it didn't work. Who wasnts an AC2 key?
> Here's a list of retail games that can be activated through Steam:
> https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=7480-WUSF-3601



If you're just giving it away I'll take it if nobody else wants it, but i beat it n the 360 a year or 2 ago so i wont take it yet


----------



## jonnyp11

PCunicorn said:


> Awesome, there are some good deals in there. How good is From Dust? And I will probably get HAWX 2. I want the Anno 2070 DLC, but that's to much for me.



It's alright, price is low enough i'd get it but i think i paid like 2.50 or less at christmas and it's pretty short. I want Anno 2070 but i havent paid over like 10 bucks for any game other than borderlands 2 which i preordered for like 42.50 or so.


----------



## zeppelin04

I will get in line for that assassins creed game code. Never beat it.


----------



## Troncoso

Borderlands 2 + Season pass is on greenmangaming.com for $15. There is even a voucher for an extra 10% off.

If you can deal with the Dialup like speed.


----------



## WeatherMan

Is this for the UK too?

Also, is it steam redeemable, oh and what's a season pass?

Never looked into these things


----------



## Troncoso

WeatherMan said:


> Is this for the UK too?
> 
> Also, is it steam redeemable, oh and what's a season pass?
> 
> Never looked into these things



Uh. I don't know about the UK deal. Just go to the website and see if it works. And, yes. You can activate it on Steam.

And the season pass gives you access to all DLC and all DLC that hasn't been released yet.


----------



## WeatherMan

Thanks, I just checked


It's $60 on the UK site


----------



## jonnyp11

Troncoso said:


> Uh. I don't know about the UK deal. Just go to the website and see if it works. And, yes. You can activate it on Steam.
> 
> And the season pass gives you access to all DLC and all DLC that hasn't been released yet.



All the dlc are out, there was only supposed to be 4 main story addons, then it gave one or two extra little packs, but there's a lot of little addons that arent included.

But 15 is a great price for that game, everyone should get it


----------



## Darren

Did some reading and they've been starting on Thursday's and the predicted launch date is either the 4th or the 11th.


----------



## Darren

http://gaben.tv/


----------



## voyagerfan99

They should be starting tomorrow. If they delay any longer, Imma be mad!


----------



## Darren

voyagerfan99 said:


> They should be starting tomorrow. If they delay any longer, Imma be mad!



Yeah they will be.


----------



## WeatherMan

I think it has started?

Sorry
The Steam Store is experiencing some heavy load right now. Please try again later.


----------



## Darren

This is a pretty sure sign that they've started.


----------



## WeatherMan

The sale is now on:





The site is taking a beating right now though.

I like how this time round on the community choice they show you how much each game has off before you vote for it.

Also theres a notification tool which lets you know when you're specified game hits the sales


----------



## voyagerfan99

Already bought:

Left4Dead2 (gift to my brother)
NFS: Undercover
Sniper 2 Collectors
Silent Hunter 5


----------



## WeatherMan

I've so far purchased these two for myself

Race Driver GRID (£2.49)
DiRT 2 (£3.39)


----------



## Darren

Just bought Grid too. Damn it. So much for not spending money. I already lost.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Grid is worth every penny :good:


----------



## Darren

voyagerfan99 said:


> Grid is worth every penny :good:



Good to hear. It's still chewing on my transaction. Store is jammed full with requests no doubt.


----------



## salvage-this

+1 for Grid.  I might get Grid 2 if the sales are good enough. for now I will be getting Antichamber and possibly the DLC for Bioshock Infinate.


----------



## Darren

BL2 Season Pass is tempting but I haven't even come close to finishing the original game.


----------



## Punk

Nothing so far, not interested in any games really...


----------



## jonnyp11

Denther said:


> BL2 Season Pass is tempting but I haven't even come close to finishing the original game.



Get it, each dlc is like 4-6 hours or more IIRC and they're pretty good. And really you dont need to play the first to play the second and i'd like to play another char so we can co-op if you'd like

Already spent all i got on CS:GO when it was 5.09, i b broke...spent all my money on a pocket knife. But if there's a great deal i can get some money as a b-day advance (24th i b 17 )


----------



## Perkomate

salvage-this said:


> +1 for Grid.  I might get Grid 2 if the sales are good enough.



Don't bother.


----------



## salvage-this

Why?


----------



## Rit

Bastion was $2.25. That was a good deal, but so far the rest of the sale is 'meh'.....

Make sure to use http://www.steamgamesales.com/ or a similar site to check on prices. It has a nice feature to see the price history of each game.


----------



## Turbo10

Just bought scribblenauts, not much i really want tbh. Elemental: Fallen Enchantress Legendary Heroes I might get if it comes on sale and King's Bounty Armoured Princess along with the expansion crossworlds, but thats about it.


----------



## WeatherMan

Just picked up garry's mod for £2.99


----------



## Perkomate

salvage-this said:


> Why?



It's terrible.
The first one is better in every single way, apart from the graphics.


----------



## zeppelin04

Nothing grabbing me yet.  Reminds me a lot of the winter sale.  Will probably let Christmas come around and look for more price drops by then.


----------



## Cromewell

voyagerfan99 said:


> Already bought:
> 
> Left4Dead2 (gift to my brother)
> NFS: Undercover
> Sniper 2 Collectors
> Silent Hunter 5



Have you tried SHV yet? I was thinking about it but I heard that, much like Wolves of the Pacific, it was very buggy. SHIV really turned me off the series, which is a shame. SHII and III were awesome.


----------



## Darren

Enjoying my copy of Grid. :good:

Nothing appeals to me today, except maybe the Walking Dead.


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> Grid is worth every penny :good:



Really? Personally I was quite disappointed by it.


----------



## NyxCharon

Bought Fez. Nothing else has really caught my attention.


----------



## salvage-this

spirit said:


> Really? Personally I was quite disappointed by it.



It was closer to what I remember Grand Tourismo playing like from PS1.  The only thing I really hated about the game was having to have a teammate.  I had to redo a bunch of races because he couldn't keep up.  Once I got good enough I could finally afford a decent partner. 

I bought Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon and Surgeon Simulator.  $12 for both.


----------



## Troncoso

Did anyone else vote for Sleeping Dogs? It was suppose to be $6 and some change, but now that it actually won it's up for $12. That's lame.

Edit: Nevermind...


----------



## Rit

The Walking Dead is a great game and at $6.25, that's the lowest it's ever been!


----------



## jonnyp11

Rit said:


> The Walking Dead is a great game and at $6.25, that's the lowest it's ever been!



yeah, just cause 2 is another good deal

think i'll try to get grid, anyone wanna gift it to me for my 17th  only 12 days


----------



## Punk

Just bought The Walking Dead, I'll see how it is...


----------



## jonnyp11

garry's mod is only 2.49 on the flash deals or whatever, 6 hours left


----------



## jamesd1981

Just picked up just cause 2 for £1.99 and left 4 dead 2 for £3.74


----------



## WeatherMan

jonnyp11 said:


> think i'll try to get grid, anyone wanna gift it to me for my 17th  only 12 days



Tadah!


----------



## jonnyp11

WeatherMan said:


> Tadah!



Now i just need to go to my friend's house and borrow a wireless controller so i can get our 360's wired controller and keep it instead of only getting it when brother isnt home

And again, thanks!


----------



## Perkomate

I really, really hate to do this, but does somebody have a spare copy of CS:GO?

Money's quite tight at the moment due to some family stuff.


----------



## jamesd1981

This is my first steam sale already had a couple of great buys, but bit confused how often do the prices etc change ?

I got left 4 dead 2 just a couple of hours ago for £3.74, but browsing the sales again it is now up to £7.49 ?


----------



## salvage-this

Yeah the prices can change from day to day. 

I just bought Tomb Raider.  Pretty excited to play it.


----------



## Troncoso

From what I've read, any price you see on the Daily Deal or the Flash Deals is as low as the game will get. Any other sale you see that's not one of those two things have a chance to pop up at a lower price.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I'm holding myself back from buying Tomb Raider for $12.


----------



## jamesd1981

I see so aswell as waiting for the price to drop on games, the price can also go up if you don`t grab the deals quick.


----------



## Punk

voyagerfan99 said:


> I'm holding myself back from buying Tomb Raider for $12.



I didn't, got the Tomb Raider collection and AoEII HD


----------



## Troncoso

jamesd1981 said:


> I see so aswell as waiting for the price to drop on games, the price can also go up if you don`t grab the deals quick.



If you see a game on Daily Deal or Flash deal that you want, don't wait for it to go down, because that's as low as it will get. Any other game, you should wait. They will stay on sale throughout the Summer Sale, so they is a chance they will go down.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Punk said:


> I didn't, got the Tomb Raider collection and AoEII HD



Well, I bought it because a new $50 down to $12 is definitely a good deal.


----------



## WeatherMan

I just bought all the small DLC packs for Just Cause 2 for £1.02


----------



## Darren

Bought audiosurf. It's bizarre but fun.


----------



## Troncoso

That Tomb Raider collection is so tempting. I don't think I'll ever even play the older ones, but they are only like 60 cents a piece. Decisions....


----------



## Punk

Troncoso said:


> That Tomb Raider collection is so tempting. I don't think I'll ever even play the older ones, but they are only like 60 cents a piece. Decisions....



The first ones are the best though!


----------



## Masterfulks

Yay I finally got the Witcher 2 for 5 bucks.


----------



## WeatherMan

Just picked up Fallout: New Vegas for £3.74


----------



## voyagerfan99

WeatherMan said:


> Just picked up Fallout: New Vegas for £3.74



Same.


----------



## WeatherMan

Nice, how much was it on the US site?


----------



## voyagerfan99

I got the special one so it was $4.99. The base package was $2.49.


----------



## WeatherMan

Lol I got the ultimate version too 

Here is what I have bought from the sale so far:

Fallout New Vegas Ultimate
Just Cause 2 DLC - Agency Hovercraft
Just Cause 2 DLC - Monster Truck
Just Cause 2 DLC - Chevalier Classic
Just Cause 2 DLC - Bull's Eye Assault Rifle
Just Cause 2 Black Market Boom Pack
Just Cause 2 DLC - Rico's Signature Gun
Tropico 4
Dirt 2
Garry's Mod
Grid
Half-Life 2: Episode One
Half-Life 2: Episode Two

Spent £21.60 altogether


----------



## voyagerfan99

3DMark is $8.49 flash sale :good:


----------



## jonnyp11

Uh, i want skyrim legendary edition! but aint got that much plus i'd hate to put another like 200hrs into it since i did on the xbox and only have almost beaten the first DLC and gots hella sidequests still waiting, just aint touched it in a while


----------



## PCunicorn

I want Grid, but I can't spend anymore


----------



## Darren

PCunicorn said:


> I want Grid, but I can't spend anymore



To make you feel better it's one of the best racing games I've played.


----------



## spirit

Denther said:


> To make you feel better it's one of the best racing games I've played.



When I'm off school in about a weeks time I will reinstall it and attempt it again. I was a bit disappointed with it last time.

If you want a good racing game I thoroughly recommend Need For Speed Hot Pursuit and Dirt 3. Dirt 3's interesting - rallying!


----------



## voyagerfan99

After playing Need For Speed Hot Pursuit for a while I went back to GRID and couldn't drive to save my life


----------



## Darren

voyagerfan99 said:


> After playing Need For Speed Hot Pursuit for a while I went back to GRID and couldn't drive to save my life



They've got very different feels. GRID is kind of drifty in my opinion but I also really like that.


----------



## Troncoso

I've purchased roughly 35 games...so far...


----------



## Darren

Troncoso said:


> I've purchased roughly 35 games...so far...



Jesus Christ.


----------



## jonnyp11

spirit said:


> When I'm off school in about a weeks time I will reinstall it and attempt it again. I was a bit disappointed with it last time.
> 
> If you want a good racing game I thoroughly recommend Need For Speed Hot Pursuit and Dirt 3. Dirt 3's interesting - rallying!



too bad i lost my saves for both of those games  and i had almost beaten hot pursuit and got 12 hours into dirt.

Grid is really hard though, i love playing racing games on max difficulty but all i got is a 360 controller that's joystick sucks and grid feels so much different  i have to play on i think savage difficulty, 2nd or 3rd to last, and definitely not pro mode, i restart a lot and avoid using flashbacks


----------



## Darren

I play on Normal and I win less than half the time. Shrug.


----------



## jonnyp11

The le mans race sucks on those settings. You use k&m or controller?


----------



## Darren

jonnyp11 said:


> The le mans race sucks on those settings. You use k&m or controller?



Xbox 360 Controller. I thought the Le Mans was 24 mins long but it's even quicker than that. It takes maybe 12 mins or so. I've just been skipping it though as I just get stuck in last place and get only 20K for a lot of time wasted.


----------



## Darren

Tropico 4 is a lot of fun. Glad I picked it up. Been doing pretty good myself. Only bought 3 games at a total of $14.22. More than half of which was Tropico 4.


----------



## Turbo10

Bought Fallen Enchantress:Legendary Heroes earlier and it's fantastic!


----------



## Thanatos

Just bought Fallout: New Vegas and Spec Ops: The Line. I love them so much!


----------



## Shane

Thanatos said:


> Spec Ops: The Line. I love them so much!



I found Spec Ops to be really repetitive.

Gave up half way through playing it.


----------



## Cromewell

Denther said:


> Tropico 4 is a lot of fun. Glad I picked it up. Been doing pretty good myself. Only bought 3 games at a total of $14.22. More than half of which was Tropico 4.



I really like Tropico. Sim City without the bugs and more assassinations


----------



## Darren

Cromewell said:


> I really like Tropico. Sim City without the bugs and more assassinations



Yup. Music is super repetitive though.


----------



## salvage-this

Anyone going to buy all of the Train Simulator DLCs?  A mix between 40% and 60% off and still over a grand


----------



## Darren

salvage-this said:


> Anyone going to buy all of the Train Simulator DLCs?  A mix between 40% and 60% off and still over a grand



No big deal.


----------



## Cromewell

I suppose that's not all that expensive when you consider how much the people with tabletop train setups pay for them. Which I can only assume are who they are targeting.


----------



## Punk

So far:

Tomb Raider Collection
Operation Flashpoint : Dragon Rising and Red River
Age Of Empires II HD
Command And Conquer 3: Tiberium Wars
The Walking Dead
RollerCoaster Tycoon 3: Platinum


----------



## Troncoso

My shameful lack of control:


Deus Ex Collection
FTL Faster Than Light
Grand Theft Auto IV
Half-Life 2 Collection
Hitman Absolution
L.A. Noire
Mark of the Ninja
Max Payne 3
Payday: The Heist
Resident Evil 6
Sang-Froid - Tales of Werewolves
Sleeping Dogs
System Shock 2
Tomb Raider Collection
The Witcher 2
Ys I and II

Counting all the content in the bundles and collections, it comes to almost 40. And I can't seem to break away from Firefall enough to give any of them some serious playing.


----------



## jonnyp11

Uh, money...want new vegas ultimate edition


----------



## porterjw

Finally broke down and signed up for Steam. $55 and 7 games later...I can see why it's popular


----------



## Perkomate

Anybody want to buy me CS:GO?
Money is really tight at the moment and so I haven't been able to buy anything. **** hospitals and how much stuff costs.

ID is aussieANON.

I hate to beg, delete if needed.


----------



## WeatherMan

Add me on steam, I've got a copy in my inventory, the complete collection, that I just bought


----------



## jonnyp11

jonnyp11 said:


> Uh, money...want new vegas ultimate edition



Of course i had the money, was buying it on the ipad and made it to the end of the paypal part and steam couldnt get past the redirecting page because of an invalid address, soi ran to my computer which steam decided to try to update stuff then when my internet was crapping out, and it all of a sudden needed my card and account numbers on the paypal option before it would send me to paypal which has that information, so i lost the deal


----------

